# Applet erstellen



## Guest (13. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Java Applet in Eclipse entwickelt, es funktioniert dort bestens. Nun will ich es aber in Zope integrieren. Kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht, bzw wie ich mein Applet ausserhalb von Eclipse aufrufen kann. Das Problem ist, dass ich externe Bibliotheken verwende.

Danke im voraus an alle!!


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2007)

3 Dinge sind zu beachten:
1. Unsignierte Applets laufen in einer Sandbox und unterliegen daher gewissen Restriktionen
2. Archive(jars) müssen im html bekannt gemacht werden
3. Auf Resourcen innerhalb von Archiven kann nur über den Classloader zugegriffen werden.


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2007)

Danke!
Aber kannst du mir das ausführlicher beschreiben, oder sagen wo ich eine genaue Anleitung finde wie ich ein Applet erstelle. Hab sowas noch nie gemacht!


----------



## mischt (14. Jan 2007)

glaube du meinst so was...

Erstelle AppletStart.html


```
<html>
<body>
<applet code="Main.class" width="100" height="100" archive="externes.jar">
</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

externes.jar signieren...

cmd -> zu pfad von jdk wechseln -> keytool -genkey -alias NamedesSchüssel 

weitere Anweisungen befolgen


nacher 

externes.jar in pfad von jdk kopieren

cmd -> zu pfad von jdk wechseln -> jarsigner externes.jar NamedesSchüssel

weitere Anweisungen befolgen

Signiertes externes.jar wieder ins Stammverzeichniss von AppletStart.html kopieren.

Vermutlich mache ich es ein bisschen umständlich, funktioneren tuts aber 

PS: guckst du hier

www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel25_002.htm#Rxx747java25002040009C81F03A102


----------

